# Hedgie Foaming at mouth. HELP!



## Hmray22 (Sep 5, 2016)

Foaming mouth help! So my hedgie has been home a week and today he started licking everything and Foaming at the mouth. He tries and licks his quills and gets the foam all over him... I know rabies is passed through saliva and he's been at the breeder then to me. Is there something else it could be?? Help!!


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

If he was licking and biting things before he started foaming, then he is fine. It's called anointing. It's not really known why they do it, but if something smells or tastes good to them, they'll anoint themselves with their saliva. Some say it's to hide their scent from predators, and others think they just want to wear the scent as some sort of perfume! It's perfectly normal


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Seconding Anna. It's anointing. Nothing to worry about!


----------

